# Pavarotti Singing in the Shower



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.classicfm.com/artists/luciano-pavarotti/singing-in-the-shower-video/
I am the only person to post odd posts here but some of you might enjoy this. This is actual footage of Pav in the shower. PG rated


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe Kirsten Flagstad said she sang in the shower so as not to disturb the neighbors.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.classicfm.com/artists/luciano-pavarotti/singing-in-the-shower-video/
> I am the only person to post odd posts here but some of you might enjoy this. This is actual footage of Pav in the shower. PG rated


It may have been from the film he starred in "Yes, Giorgio."


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

MAS said:


> It may have been from the film he starred in "Yes, Giorgio."





> Like you, we couldn't help but wonder how this gem of a clip came about.
> 
> It turns out, it was actually filmed as part of Ron Howard's 2019 documentary Pavarotti, which features rare footage of the operatic legend and more intimate interviews, including this scene. You can take a look at the DVD here.


Apparently he didn't really sing in the shower though. He saved his voice for the stage.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I had a neighbor who had an operatic/ musicals type voice and I used to be able to hear her sing in the shower. It was very beautiful.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What are the acoustic benefits of a shower as a singing booth?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

SixFootScowl said:


> What are the acoustic benefits of a shower as a singing booth?


It makes me sound like Jussi Bjorling. Sort of.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> What are the acoustic benefits of a shower as a singing booth?


The acoustics are great! The sound bounces off the walls, apparently tiles reflect the sound back at you, so tenors can hear themselves to their great advantage!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Oh my word, was not expecting this, lol :lol:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I had a neighbor who had an operatic/ musicals type voice and I used to be able to hear her sing in the shower. It was very beautiful.


If you live in Ballard you don't even have to wait for a shower.


----------

